
Show HN: UnicornFig – Lisp to produce configuration files and Go code - _redwire
https://github.com/zsck/UnicornFig
======
woah
What is this for?

~~~
_redwire
I imagine creating sets of functions that effectively compose a DSL to write
configurations using really simple and expressive constructs. Ideally, Fig
(the language) files could be included in repositories and run with
environment data as input (an env function is supplied) so that people don't
have to maintain multiple copies of configurations.

The tool also has a strong potential to grow to support other output formats,
and also do more in the way of code generation.

